# Does anyone know what this is?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dammit, Jim......We're electricians, not the crew of "History's Mysterys"! 

One photo doens't cut it. Especially when that one photo shows just what appears to be a screen with a map on it.

For all I know, it could be a Star Trek tricorder.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 29, 2009)

Fair enough, 480sparky. 

I only have the one image, sadly. It's a screen grab from the 1974 Bond film The Man With the Golden Gun. The device was mounted on the dash of a plane as some kind of tracking device. I guess I'm hoping someone will recognize the markings (ie 'Scale Amplifier', 'Sensitivity' and the other word ending in 'ator'). 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

James Bond said:


> ...... It's a screen grab from the 1974 Bond film The Man With the Golden Gun. The device was mounted on the dash of a plane as some kind of tracking device. I guess I'm hoping someone will recognize the markings .........


What you have here, then, is a movie prop. It doesn't exist in real life other than something that was made to look real. Just like the tricorders from Star Trek.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Scale amplifier, sensitivity, and balance indicator are terms most often used in association with a strain gauge. Strain gauges are used, among other things, as the readout for scales and tension testers.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

thats a map


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i didnt think tom tom had been around that long


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

It's one of those things that goes Bloop Bloop. With a light that lights up wherever the the vehicle is that you stuck the tracking device on. Very common on shows like Charlies Angels, Get smart,:laughing:

In one of the Bong movies, James is under water for whatever reason. He pulls this thing the size of a sharpie out of his pocket, puts it in his mouth and he can breath under water. 
So one of the big shots from the CIA that's supposed to be protecting our country, contacts the director of the movie or someone. Sorry my specifics aren't to clear. Anyway the CIA guy asks the Bond movie guy about this underwater breathing device. The CIA what's to get some for themselves. The movie guy tells him it's just a prop. CIA guy doesn't understand. He just wants to find out where to get them. Finally the movie guy get's the CIA guy to understand there's no such thing it's just a pen or something made to look a little different.
Chris
I saw the movie guy getting interviewed tell the story. I guess it's true.


----------

